# Help with bow identification



## okiefirefighter (Apr 12, 2004)

Help with bow identification 
A friend bought this old bow and it has no name or model number on it. Can you help identify it? Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Nocks Em Up (Dec 10, 2011)

Early 80's vintage. Who made it?


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like it a Stemmler. Custom made. Beautiful bow!


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

Stemmler-they have been out of business for many years now


----------



## okiefirefighter (Apr 12, 2004)

Stemmler?? Never heard of it. What would it be worth?? Any idea??


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

It is a 1984 York Excaliber. I used to be a archery distrubitor in WI. and handle York and was a repair station and I went back to our 84 catolog to find the model name.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

It could be a darton I have one that looks like it


----------

